# Time to get to work



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

That is tank of a yote. I'm in for 24 or more hours of yote hunting between Friday night and Sunday at 1.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## salinehunter (Nov 20, 2008)

Looks like your neighbor’s Malamute got out.


----------

